
YC Summer 18 ( Invites / Rejections ) - san17
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the Summer 2018 batch yet?
======
celldom
Last year ours came on April 18 around 8:30PM Eastern 5:30PM Pacific for an
early May interview. For some reason I do recall a mention of April 17 this
year, so perhaps later on today.

Best of luck to everybody doing great stuff and if you're in the hunt - we are
hoping for an invite to interview for YC BIO.

------
bboynton97
There's a live chat for applicants here if anyone wants to join:
[https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator](https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator)

------
laddu1976
While everyone is waiting

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-be-rejected-by-Y-
Co...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-be-rejected-by-Y-Combinator)

------
ali_primaseller
Rejection. B2B product with traction, Consistently growing revenue, Brick &
Mortar 2.0 RFS, India. No AI or any other advanced tech. Good old SaaS. We had
a pre-interview video call as well.

Feel sad but I guess the application process did give a lot of perspective.
Kudos to all who got it. For everyone else, keep calm and build a business. :)

------
Pannaga
I read some persons already got invite email already, see chat link below
[https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator](https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator)

------
crank4giri
Or is it possible that the distribution here is really skewed? The ones who
got the invites would not be here anxious, they probably ate having a beer and
are high already. It's just us. Non invites ganging up.

------
antisaa
Still no word over in Europe either. Which leaves us with the choice of
pulling an all nighter hitting refresh button in Gmail or staring at the
ceiling

------
Gavinles
I haven't heard back but, I wish all of you good luck and even if you get
rejected be like Phil knight and never stop!

~~~
amankapoor
Who was Phil Knight? Why did you mention him?

~~~
Gavinles
The founder of Nike, a real inspiration of mine!

~~~
CaptainJustin
Did he... just do it?

~~~
Gavinles
I believe so lol, got rejected :( but, I am going to make sure they regret
there decison and develop the crypto economy

~~~
planetdaily
I am sorry to hear that. Did you submit late? We did and haven't heard
anything so we are super anxious.

------
Pannaga
Waiting, nothing yet, praying I get it. really looking at the ceiling while
continuously hitting my email refresh button.

------
alexcentered
We haven't heard anything yet... it's been a week... has anybody else heard
anything this week april 24th?

------
Younes22
Quick question: Do all the founder of the start up receive the email or just
the one who applied for them?

------
ROLANDMOVA
Still did not receive anything, will post here when I get it. Good luck
everyone! Hope to meet you there!

------
PhattMelps
This is nerve-racking, I've been refreshing my email every 5 minutes for the
last 8 hours

------
aaavl2821
A friend just got an invite at 10:50 pm, for those still waiting keep your
fingers crossed!

------
acanyon
Anyone have any good startup ideas? Need a distraction. The suspense is
killing me...

~~~
fnanda6139
Ideas are dozen a dime. Lets talk about if anyone failed trying a good idea
and how.

------
Arcana
Very anxious to hear back but nothing yet for me or my co founder (UK and
Argentina)

------
akashmodi
Not yet, but I am sure they must be slammed with 1000s of applications

------
fnanda6139
I believe the emails will start coming between 6 and 6:30 PM PST.

------
renegadesensei
Haven't heard anything yet either. Crossing my fingers :)

------
vlogr3950
it is '[PT] April 17, by 10:36PM' now. They said the invitation (or rejection)
email will be sent April 17, by 10PM. But did no one get an email for it?

------
claudfuen
No email yet, we had a video call on Sunday! The suspense...

~~~
Wellacopia
For real. I barely have nails left.

~~~
claudfuen
Startup Idea; On-demand nail-replacement kit for anxious YC applicants.

~~~
oshatken
name idea: You Nailed It

~~~
claudfuen
Nailed it.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Just got the email! Aaaaaaaaaaaannnndd its a rejection!

------
josephpaul213
It's early morning here in India and no email yet.

------
crank4giri
Do they always send a rejection mail if not invited?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Yes they notify you either way

------
Arcana
Just got a rejection. No issue will keep building.

------
jimmyps
Got the email and yesss, we’re coming to SF...

Love from Indonesia!

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
What's your startup?

~~~
jimmyps
SaaS, B2B. All-in-one platform for selling on any channels, integrated with
50+ partners worldwide.

How about yours?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
We are on your flipside. If you are selling on any channel then we provide 3pl
warehouses based on your inventory. Our AI let's you know where to stock and
how much. The link is [http://www.aihello.com](http://www.aihello.com)

We have a mutual match, can you link me your startup?

~~~
jimmyps
Interesting, I think your site needs to provide more information on how it
works, and the features in general... just my 2c.

Sure.. happy to connect. Link to my startup:
[http://isellercommerce.com](http://isellercommerce.com)

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Thanks for the feedback. I am working on your feedback today.

I love your website theme. I will hit you up from your contact is section. I
want to know if your customers in EU/US/INDIA would ever need a 3pl service.
We have tie up with major warehouses and we can expose our apis to you for
free ; we take a commission from the warehouses

------
noormili
Still no answer and im starting to piss my pants

------
gpeters
Our group hasn't heard good or bad yet

------
deryaydin
we have applied before deadline but still did not get any response. do they
send answer to all project team ?

------
eeppin
No email yet here either. Good luck all!

------
amankapoor
Anyone from India who got email by now?

~~~
ziffyhomes
Yes

------
manukmittal1990
Received a rejection just now :/

------
distributedleo
in Sydney, it is already ~9 am of the 18th :) so we should get those emails
earlier.

~~~
snagpals
In Sydney, I think emails should arrive around 3 PM....stressed out !!

------
shayannewright
Still haven't heard back..

------
GeetaPK
Has anyone gotten any email yet

~~~
tobessebot
Nope, this is agonizing.

------
jmelliot
Nothing yet, waiting nervously

------
awaaz
Just got the rejection email.

------
amankapoor
Who are single founders here?

~~~
aaavl2821
A friend of mine just got an invite as a solo founder, bio RFS

~~~
amankapoor
Whats the name of his startup/website?

~~~
aaavl2821
No website, it's a bio startup so don't need a website. Developing new
immunotherapy drugs for cancer

------
krishnakeshan
Just got the rejection email

------
Wellacopia
...

------
simplygoodjars
Common @simplygoodjars!!!

------
yukiyoshida
also nothing heard from YC in Japan either. has anyone got mail?

~~~
tomtom59000
6am in France and no mail

~~~
yukiyoshida
ok thanks.

------
Wellacopia
No one yet? No one?

------
snagpals
no emails yet...is live chat working for anyone?

------
viig99
Still no emails ?

------
STREACH
Hands are crossed

------
simplygoodjars
@simplygoodjars

------
pankajbalani
hi, does YC send a rejection email?

~~~
distributedleo
yep

------
snagpals
anyone in Australia got email??

------
Younes22
So?

